# Peter Bagley



## David Brook (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi - does anyone know where (if he is still alive) Peter Bagley may be contacted? He was born about 1920, served his apprenticeship with Clan Line and took his 2nd Mate's, the same time as I did, in Liverpool in 1960. I believe he came from Derby & his dad worked for R.R

I do remember when we were in Liverpool he bought a card and we used to go off to New Brighton at week-ends and if not on the ROYAL IRIS booze cruise

Any help would be appreciated

David Brook


----------



## Almoffat (Mar 10, 2015)

David Brook said:


> Hi - does anyone know where (if he is still alive) Peter Bagley may be contacted? He was born about 1920, served his apprenticeship with Clan Line and took his 2nd Mate's, the same time as I did, in Liverpool in 1960. I believe he came from Derby & his dad worked for R.R
> 
> I do remember when we were in Liverpool he bought a card and we used to go off to New Brighton at week-ends and if not on the ROYAL IRIS booze cruise
> 
> ...


Hi David,

I knew a Captain Peter Bagley from Derby who was ex-Clan Line. I am afraid he passed away a few years ago -sorry to be the bearer of sad tidings.


----------



## David Brook (Sep 6, 2021)

Almoffat said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I knew a Captain Peter Bagley from Derby who was ex-Clan Line. I am afraid he passed away a few years ago -sorry to be the bearer of sad tidings.


Many thanks for letting me know - I remember we used to drive along in his car singing "Pack my bag & pack my grip I'm not coming back next trip bye bye Clan line"!! Any idea when & where he died?


----------



## Almoffat (Mar 10, 2015)

David Brook said:


> Many thanks for letting me know - I remember we used to drive along in his car singing "Pack my bag & pack my grip I'm not coming back next trip bye bye Clan line"!! Any idea when & where he died?


It was a recurrence of cancer and he "crossed the bar" in October 2018


----------



## scillonian (Dec 10, 2005)

Only just seen your post. I sailed with Peter Bagley who was 3rd officer on Clan Macnair back in 1963. I was on my first trip to sea and served as 2nd R/O. Sorry to hear of Peter's demise, he was a good guy.

Scillonian


----------

